# Powerpoint Animationsschema



## moritz baa (20. Oktober 2004)

2. Versuch
Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen? Hat niemand ein ähnliches Problem und es gelöst?
Zur Erinnerung: Mein Animationsschema ist hellgrau und daher nicht zu öffnen. Ich bin kein Anfänger und habe ganz vieles ausprobiert. Mittlerweile habe ich schon eine neue Version von Office drübergespielt, aber der Fehler ist geblieben!


----------

